# Joint Compound Vs. Spackle



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

*Not the same thing/interchangable*

You'll want to use Joint Compound for skim coats


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

I suggest a light weight joint compound.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Skim Coat? Joint compound... be sure your water does not have iron content.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As already mentioned; Joint compound for anything larger than a penny sized issue.


----------



## Rze (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks All!


----------

